# Tried crate training....



## ferreira (Jun 20, 2011)

Did not go so well. We put her in the crate and she began crying and howling so loud. We didnt want to get a noise complaint so we let her on the bed with us and she went right to sleep. 

It was bad she was clawing at the cage tring to get out and we saw the next morning that she even vomited a little.


I could really use some reasurance posts as my wife and I are considering just forgeting about the crate and let her sleep with us.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

First things first, if you are trying to crate train do not let her out when she cries and whines. She will quickly learn that if she cries she will get brought into the bed for cuddles - you definitely do not want to teach her that lesson, as it will be a difficult habit to break!

I would suggest you give the crate training a little more time. A lot of dogs hate the crate at first - we had a couple really rough nights with Riley crying for hours before he learned to like it. The trick is (besides your puppy just needing time to get used to it) is to try to create positive associations with the crate. Try feeding her in the crate so she learns that crate equals food. Try putting chew toys and yummy treats in the crate as well. And just remain confident that she will get used to it. Riley was terrible for about a week and now he just trots right in there and lies down when he decides that it is bed time! Also, it may help to put a blanket or something over the crate so it is nice and dark and den-like in there.

Definitely ignore the whining and crying though. If she learns that she will not get taken out of the crate for this behavior, she will probably stop doing it pretty quickly. Only take her out of the crate when she is quiet.

Good luck!!


----------



## ferreira (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you very much!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Absolutely correct that taking the pup out oof the crate because it is complaining is the worst thing to do. 
It is important to make the crate more than just a place to sleep. It needs to be a fun place. Feed all the dog's meals in the crate. Throw treats in the crate as a game. play fetch in it by throwing a toy in there for the dog to fetch. Even keep the water bowl in there when the pup is not being kept in it.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

You might want to check out Crate Games by Susan Garret. My pups love the crate and it didn't take them long to catch on.

Crate Games


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Do not give up crate training. I was fortunate when my dog came home at around 10 weeks old he only whined about 5 minutes the first night and never again. However, I know this is the not norm.

Where do you have the crate. If the crate is not in your bedroom, I would suggest having the crate in the bedroom at night. When you do this the whining usually stops quickly. I agree with others about not taking the puppy out while she is whining. It will only reinforce the behavior. Covering the crate with a crate cover can be helpful also.

Additionally, the crate needs to be used for more than bedtime. It needs to be used for naptime also. If you feed your puppy in the crate (of course with door open) she will start
associating it with good things. Just use as a place for relaxing for your puppy, give her a filled kong or bone and let her relax in it.

You might need to have two crates - one in the bedroom and one in an active part of the house during the day where she can see what is going on while she is in her little "den".


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I would also suggest putting her in the crate during the day for variable amounts of time so she won't associate crate with meaning she is in there for a long time with no attention. For example, have her go in and leave her for ten minutes, then half an hour, etc. Also try incorporating the crate into her training. Instead of just teaching sit, have her go into her crate and sit, etc. I'm sure she will learn to like it!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

vcm5 said:


> First things first, if you are trying to crate train do not let her out when she cries and whines. She will quickly learn that if she cries she will get brought into the bed for cuddles - you definitely do not want to teach her that lesson, as it will be a difficult habit to break!
> 
> I would suggest you give the crate training a little more time. A lot of dogs hate the crate at first - we had a couple really rough nights with Riley crying for hours before he learned to like it. The trick is (besides your puppy just needing time to get used to it) is to try to create positive associations with the crate. Try feeding her in the crate so she learns that crate equals food. Try putting chew toys and yummy treats in the crate as well. And just remain confident that she will get used to it. Riley was terrible for about a week and now he just trots right in there and lies down when he decides that it is bed time! Also, it may help to put a blanket or something over the crate so it is nice and dark and den-like in there.
> 
> ...


Absolutely agree with vcm5. If you let her out when she's crying, you hooped! Next time she will cry even louder and longer and if you'll let her out again (angry neighbors, you cannot stand that noise anymore or something else) she will learn the lesson well and will cry, cry, cry until she's really tired or even vomit ... Nightmare, isn't it? I assume you've already in a situation like that. Here is couple things you can try:

1. Don't force here into the crate, but rather lure her with her favorite treats and leave it there.
2. Try to feed her in a crate
3. When she start crying, cover crate with blanket or something.
4. Go away from the room and don't make any noise.
5. Anything else that can bring a positive experience for her being in a crate

You will probably need 4-6 days for her to accept the crate again from the point where you are now and these days will be very difficult for you. It would be much easier if you do it right from the very beginning. My 8 weeks old got crate trained literally in one day, he takes naps in crate with open door. When he fails in sleep somewhere else, we bring him back into crate. But the first night he cried for 10-15 minutes, but we completely ignored him, like he doesn't exist and he settled down and failed in sleep.
One more thing - wear her off before putting into crate, long walk or extensive playing, so she REALLY wants to relax and then lure her into crate.
Good luck!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

The biggest thing is just to not give up and take her out. Even if you have already headed down the wrong path, you can get it back on track again. Riley hated his crate the first night we got him and the second and third nights we couldn't even get him to go in it! We rescued him so he was already pretty big (63 pounds) and no matter how we tried to lure him in, he just wasn't having it. We even tried to pick him up and force him in, but he wiggled so much he got free. So sort of like what you said with the crying - I was so worried he would learn that by wiggling and fighting us he didn't have to go in the crate. I felt so bad forcing him in - he is the sweetest gentlest dog, and he wouldn't bark or growl or snap or anything, just wiggle like a maniac so I couldn't get hold of him - and then when we finally gave up he spent the night eating one of my boots! The fourth night though we got him in after really really tiring him out and for a few more nights it was whining all night.

The point of this story isn't to discourage you, its to say that even though we had a tough time with this, now all we have to say is "Riley, go crate!" and he runs right in, even we are in a different room. He goes there on his own to sleep and everything. He just needed some time to get used to it and to establish positive associations with the crate, such as treats and praise.


----------



## ferreira (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone! We got Phoebe on Thursday so not too much time has lapsed since that dreadful night so we will try again.

And btw we have the crate in our bedroom.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

ferreira said:


> Thanks everyone! We got Phoebe on Thursday so not too much time has lapsed since that dreadful night so we will try again.
> 
> And btw we have the crate in our bedroom.


Great! Give it another shot and I'm sure that everything will work out just fine.  Good luck and let us know how it goes! And post pictures of the little girl!


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

ferreira said:


> Thanks everyone! We got Phoebe on Thursday so not too much time has lapsed since that dreadful night so we will try again.
> 
> And btw we have the crate in our bedroom.


I think the crate in your bedroom is a good idea - at least at first. If you don't already do it, try feeding her in the crate as well. You could also try covering it at night (if it is not too hot). The bit of extra security often makes a difference. Good luck.


----------



## ferreira (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you. 

The crate is covered with a blanket but I will try all of your tips!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

ferreira said:


> Thanks everyone! We got Phoebe on Thursday so not too much time has lapsed since that dreadful night so we will try again.
> 
> And btw we have the crate in our bedroom.


Make sure the crate is the right size, she doesn't have too much space in it and regularly take her out for the potty breaks. The crate training goes side to side with house training, so do it right from the beginning and hopefully you won't need to correct it after :crossfing


----------



## ferreira (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks! We have a large full sized crate but it comes with a divider that we use.


----------

